# Bookkeeping software that's Mac OS/X compatible?



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 31, 2010)

Spent the last 3+ hours fighting with Quickbooks 2010, again.  Data corruption issue, screwed up my A/R requiring a manual delete and reenter of a few dozen transactions to fix.  Intuit is useless for support and I'm tired of paying for crap. QB 2005 was lightyears more stable.

Any suggestions on a different package?  I just need invoicing and checking ability, no inventory or employees.

Danke.


----------



## dbell (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is a review of some MAC account software:

http://www.isoftwarereviews.com/accounting-software-for-mac/

D.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you.  Gonna check out a few.  Biggest thing is an ability to import my current data.


----------

